# Picture



## ICE (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## raider1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Seems like a violation of 334.10(A)(1)

Chris


----------



## codeworks (Jun 28, 2011)

They are reworking it, right?


----------



## chris kennedy (Jun 28, 2011)

My guess is you will receive a call at 8:16AM tomorrow from the EC wanting to know what the problem is.


----------



## ICE (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't say too much in reply.


----------



## TimNY (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow.  That is what we *can* see.

I'd bet money there is pool piping in the dedicated panelboard space.  Any takers?


----------



## raider1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Have you been skulking around the back of your neighbors house again.   

Chris


----------



## pwood (Jun 28, 2011)

i would make them stucco the romex and the panel to match everything else!


----------



## Jobsaver (Jun 28, 2011)

pwood said:
			
		

> i would make them stucco the romex and the panel to match everything else!


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jun 28, 2011)

can't see the pic. can you repost it? sounds like a hoot.


----------



## ICE (Jun 29, 2011)

Daddy-0- said:
			
		

> can't see the pic. can you repost it? sounds like a hoot.


Sorry about the picture.  I noticed another one of my pictures in the pool area is missing too.  I'm not sure what happened.  It could be that if I delete it at Photobucket, it disappears here.  I will try to restore it.

That was the problem.  Dang it, I messed up a bunch of old threads when I deleted an account at Photobucket.  What other ways are there to load pictures with out using a third party app?


----------



## RJJ (Jun 29, 2011)

Pwood: I would think it must be listed and labeled for such an application.


----------



## pwood (Jun 29, 2011)

rjj,

 it is you all listed!


----------



## jar546 (Jun 29, 2011)

ICE was formerly known as Tigerloose.  I don't remember banning him but he does.  I cannot find any old posts from Tigerloose.  Anyone remember anything about that in the past?


----------



## ICE (Jun 29, 2011)

jar546 said:
			
		

> ICE was formerly known as Tigerloose.  I don't remember banning him but he does.  I cannot find any old posts from Tigerloose.  Anyone remember anything about that in the past?


Jeff,

I can fill in the blanks.

I was here at the inception of the forum.  You will not find any Tigerloose postings because after I was banned my name was changed to Guest.

Why was I banned?  Simple enough, I was a jerk.  I ended up in contentious discussions that I took personal.  Although some of the remarks directed at me were personal, I had no right to do what I did and overreacted.

And what did I do that got me banned?  I deleted many of my postings.  I deleted the good along with the bad.  It was a childish thing to do.  You were ****ed and banned me.  There is no doubt that I deserved it.


----------



## Mule (Jun 29, 2011)

Soooo the new name of ICe comes along.... new and improved and cooooool as ICE  

Welcome back!


----------



## ICE (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks Mule,

I hope that turns out to be the consensus.

Life is never simple is it.  A perfect example is my re-entry.  It has been a long time so I figured hey what the heck, I'll give it a try.  Jeff told me that my IP address was blocked so I would visit as a guest.

ICE melted his way in, no fuss no muss.

I decided to post pictures.  It's been too long and I could not remember how.  I remembered Photobucket.  Photobucket remembered me.  Photobucket's memory was outdated and named Tigerloose.  I wiped clean Photobucket's memory and started over as ICE.

As a result I have deleted many cool Photos from existing threads at this forum.  They were still here under another name.  I had no clue that such a thing would happen.

I've still got bad behavior.

And I still have the pictures.


----------



## Jobsaver (Jun 29, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

> What other ways are there to load pictures with out using a third party app?


Check out this thread for info on posting pics.

http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/showthread.php?3350-I-need-help-posting-photographs.


----------



## ICE (Jun 29, 2011)

Jobsaver said:
			
		

> Check out this thread for info on posting pics.http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/showthread.php?3350-I-need-help-posting-photographs.


Thanks,  I can see that I am on the right track using the advanced button but I get a reply that the load failed.  Perhaps because the files are too large but it doesn't say why it failed.  I don't think I have any software [Apple] that will resize a picture.  I could put them back in the camera [Nikon] and try it there.  There must be an easy way to get a big picture.  I like a picture that I don't need to copy to my desktop and enlarge in order to get the full impact.  And with that, if you do copy and enlarge, you can see all the way down to bugs.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 29, 2011)

Glad your back no matter what name you use.

Knowledge and experience shared is growth for all.

Look forward to your contributions.


----------



## TJacobs (Jun 29, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

> Thanks, I can see that I am on the right track using the advanced button but I get a reply that the load failed. Perhaps because the files are too large but it doesn't say why it failed. I don't think I have any software [Apple] that will resize a picture. I could put them back in the camera [Nikon] and try it there. There must be an easy way to get a big picture. I like a picture that I don't need to copy to my desktop and enlarge in order to get the full impact. And with that, if you do copy and enlarge, you can see all the way down to bugs.


http://www.resizr.com/

Welcome back!


----------



## Fortner (Jun 30, 2011)

I enjoyed your posts and discussion. We have a similar style when it comes to pictures and things we see in the field.


----------



## ICE (Jun 30, 2011)

Fortner said:
			
		

> I enjoyed your posts and discussion. We have a similar style when it comes to pictures and things we see in the field.


Thanks,  Please do share.  Pictures will get things moving.  I couldn't imagine inspecting without a camera.  I have contractors call me and want to discuss a correction and I have a picture in front of me.  I must spook them when say things like "Look at the fourth stud from the left of the window.  Do you see the magic marker?  Somebody did lay out and then forgot the outlet box".


----------

